# Tegu life is rough



## tommyboy (May 2, 2012)

When the day comes that I can finally retire, I really hope that I can live the life of a big fat red tegu!!


----------



## jamesnyborg (May 2, 2012)

Haha, holy jaws!


----------



## naturboy87 (May 3, 2012)

right thats what i think every time my tegus give me thet look like hay feed me .. so i alwase make up the gormay plate with like every thing a tegu could ever wont and surve it right to his face on a plate with a mapken also that he aculy uses mostly just becus i put it right wher he wipes his face lol then out side for a swim and a crap and back in side for a nap . and do it alover agen tomaro lol Spoiled roten ... good looken boy u got their ...


----------



## Dana C (May 3, 2012)

tommyboy said:


> When the day comes that I can finally retire, I really hope that I can live the life of a big fat red tegu!!



I retired sort of unexpectedly almost two years ago. I looked up out of my enclosure, (bed), hoping to see a comforting face with a hot stack of pancakes and a drawn bath. (Deep sigh here), Sadly none of that happened so the best thing I could do was to draw a bath for Gordo, mix some calcium into the mystery meat and do for him what I wished someone would do for me. 
If you are like me, the life your Tegus live is most often better than the one you live. Mine eat better, for sure sleep better and are more content. (Long suffering sigh again).


----------



## tegtaker007 (May 15, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## m3s4 (May 15, 2012)

Dana C said:


> tommyboy said:
> 
> 
> > When the day comes that I can finally retire, I really hope that I can live the life of a big fat red tegu!!
> ...



Bwahaha! Good one Dana.


----------



## tresh (May 15, 2012)

My bratchild seems to think I'm the full-time maid. Poops where she wants, pees where she wants, makes an unholy mess, and then just sits there, staring up at me, like 'where's the food mom?' 

But of course she makes up for her overall bratty behavior by climbing into my lap and sunning herself when we're outside.


----------



## HeatherN (May 15, 2012)

those jowls!


----------



## Dana C (May 15, 2012)

I think I have entered the crazy zone. I have been reading about play behavior in certain species of Varanus. In observing both Gordo and Eva it was apparent that they have an abiding interest in the toilet plunger, sanitized of course as well. They will stick their heads into it and lift it, roll it around, crawl on it and in short play with it....a sign of higher intelligence. Some time ago, I bought them their own toilet plunger just to be safe. They prefer the Mr. Clean brand by the way.

Today however, I took a good look in the mirror and saw a 63 year old man who has purchased a Mr. Clean Toilet Plunger just for his lizards looking back at me.....I think I have lost it. LOL
They really do love their plunger by the way! 

Oops, I almost forgot, I bought them their own toilet brush as well....they use it when shedding.


----------

